# fibro?



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have been haviong bowell problems for over a year now mainly D and so far been dx ibs but they are looking a little deeper iam having the camera pill this month besides my bowell problems iam aways sleepy and sleep for days and when i do sleep my hands always fall asleep all my labs come back normal cbc liver pannels sedrate urine test ultrasounds colonscopy and endoscopy with biopys hidascan with cck tested for hep a-b-c and hiv all where neg and seen a nero doc did a carppel tunnal test was normal and a few other test she did and seemed normal as well my left should goes numb off and on and laying on heating pad helps with that i wander if it could be fibro related?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Let me see if I can understand what you are saying here.It sounds like you are describing symptoms of sleeping a lot, your hands falling asleep when you sleep, and your left shoulder falling asleep on and off? Besides an IBS diagnosis. Do I have that correct?If I am understanding you correctly, you do not already have a diagnosis of Fibromyalgia? And are wondering if those symptoms can indicate Fibromyalgia?Just want to get the facts straight before I answer your question!


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

yes just wondering if fibro can cause numbness more then pain i do get burning pain in my left shoulder off and on all day with numbness.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Well, that really doesn't strike me as Fibromyalgia symptoms. Fibromyalgia is marked by "widespread musculoskeletal pain"...Which refers to pain in all 4 quadrants of the body. Not just a hand, a shoulder, or one or two specific areas.As far as the nature of the pain, that can definitely vary from patient to patient: "People describe the pain as deep muscular aching, throbbing, shooting, and stabbing. Intense burning may also be present. Quite often, the pain and stiffness are worse in the morning and you may hurt more in muscle groups that are used repetitively."That being said, localized pain as you are describing can be caused by SO many different things, it is hard to say what could be causing it. There are LOTS of different illnesses and disorders that can cause the type of pain you're describing. For example, Myofascial Pain Syndrome, trauma to musculoskeletal tissues, repetitive motions, excessive exercise, muscle strain due to over activity, systemic conditions (eg, gall bladder inflammation, etc), hormonal changes, nutritional deficiencies...The list could go on and on and on.Now of course, remember, I am not a doctor. But, once someone is familiar with the way Fibromyalgia presents itself, it's like an entire fingerprint. The more and more people you know who have it, the easier it gets to distinguish the fingerprint.Yet, we also have to bear in mind that the symptoms of Fibromyalgia overlap and are similar to the symptoms of a LOT of other illnesses and diseases.The bottom line is, when you have the kind of symptoms you're having, just remember you aren't crazy! There IS something going on in there. It may take a long time to figure out what it is, but just don't give up. It can take several years and MANY doctors before we get an accurate diagnosis. So hang in there, and keep us posted.I hope this has been of some help to you! Sorry I can't be of more help!


----------

